
GitHub Windows Edition, Custom CSS to Mimick Windows Classic - chungy
https://github.com/Athari/CssGitHubWindows
======
kibibu
Anyone who plans to use this and missed the news about it: _do not use Stylish
for user styles_ \- it was bought by a scummy tracking company and logs every
page you visit and scrapes your Google searches.

~~~
jtokoph
Was about to post the same warning. Here is the discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17447816](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17447816)

------
ObsoleteNerd
I really wish you could still do proper classic mode on Win 10.

I very much prefer it to the modern design of Windows. It's fast, functional,
logical, and minimal.

~~~
Athari
You can restyle Windows 10 using WindowBlinds. There's a classic theme for it.

------
timwis
hahaha, I love this. Totally using it until I get sick of it. It's the new
Microsoft GitHub theme! :P

